# How many boxes of shells for a dove shoot?



## Totaloutdoorsman (Jul 12, 2010)

I usually bring ten in case my rust doesnt shake off for the first couple of boxes.  How many do you bring along for a typical opening day shoot?


----------



## fredw (Jul 12, 2010)

I take four now that the limit is 15.

Last year I kept track....shot a limit with 47 shots.


----------



## Muygrande (Jul 12, 2010)

Take two.... Use one


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 12, 2010)

I usually keep a case in the truck all of dove season. It will be a combination of shot size.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jul 12, 2010)

If I were to go dove hunting, I would probably take 3 or 4 since I haven't been in a long, long time.  Last time I went was a shoot at Ocmulgee WMA.  I was 12 birds for 17 shots and done hunting an hour before anyone else I went with.  The game warden came over to the truck and checked my birds.  He was pretty cool and had brought his own dog to help people find birds in the clear cut.


----------



## Muygrande (Jul 12, 2010)

It's very rare you need a 7 1/2 to kill a dove! You'll be better served taking two extra chokes than worrying about shot sizes. I'm a guy who likes to keep all his velocities the same whether hunting, or breaking clays I use from 1250-1300fps shells. #8's will break 50 yard crossing targets, and absolutely collapse a Dove bird! In first season for fun I might bring some 8.5's if I wanna open the choke a little to play with the kids on those self defense birds some have the fortunate opportunity to find themselves in those special places, but as a rule #8's in a load that patterns well is all you need, those little grey skulls ain't that tough, you just gotta shoot 'em where food goes in not where it comes out!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 12, 2010)

Muygrande said:


> It's very rare you need a 7 1/2 to kill a dove! You'll be better served taking two extra chokes than worrying about shot sizes. I'm a guy who likes to keep all his velocities the same whether hunting, or breaking clays I use from 1250-1300fps shells. #8's will break 50 yard crossing targets, and absolutely collapse a Dove bird! In first season for fun I might bring some 8.5's if I wanna open the choke a little to play with the kids on those self defense birds some have the fortunate opportunity to find themselves in those special places, but as a rule #8's in a load that patterns well is all you need, those little grey skulls ain't that tough, you just gotta shoot 'em where food goes in not where it comes out!



#9's are very sporting in the 20 ga. also. Through a LM they are deadly.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 12, 2010)

Light Modified is my personal favorite chokes tube for dove.... for days when birds are flying a bit higher, I go with a Light Full or Full choke. Usually 8  or 7 1/2 shot. 

As the number of boxes of ammo.... usually 3-4. A limit of birds (15 here in Bama) usually take a couple boxes. I haven't yet gotten a limit with less than one box... one day! 

Adam


----------



## lakelbr (Jul 12, 2010)

I shoot 71/2's with a full choke.  Lot of fun out to about 80 yards.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2010)

There`s times when one box is enough. There`s other times when five boxes ain`t enough.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jul 12, 2010)

The way I shoot I take as many as I can carry  I mean I can't even hit the close ones! The little grey missiles just dodge my shot!! Ducks, quail I'm good just those dang doves! I love it though


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s times when one box is enough. There`s other times when five boxes ain`t enough.



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 12, 2010)

I put 3 in my bucket and dump 2 more in my vest at the start of the day.  On a good day, I'll hit 6 birds per box.  On a bad day, I'll hit 3 birds per box.  I start with an IC tube and keep the MOD in the bucket in case the birds aren't real close.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2010)

usually take 3 boxes just because its a long walk back to the truck and its hot.  I have killed a limit with 1 box twice.  Last year opening day I killed 4 birds with the first 4 shots and then proceeded to kill 4 birds with the next 21 shots. :


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 13, 2010)

15 shells.......


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Jul 13, 2010)

I usually take 3-4 boxes of # 8's in 12 ga and 5-6 boxes of 20 ga for the girlfriend, depending on how the birds are flying. I usually carry more shells later in the season and carry a mod and a light full choke with me. My cousin uses one box of shells...everytime, but he may have made a deal with the devil.


----------



## zzweims (Jul 13, 2010)

All of 'em  Then off to Wally World to stand in line with the other idiots who either can't shoot or  didn't bring enough

Aline


----------



## Muygrande (Jul 13, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> 15 shells.......



"I" would even pay a dollar to see that! I couldn't do it in South America! I doubt unless you're shooting them setting wings into a sandy shored water hole you can either!
Love the comedic value though!!


----------



## Takkle (Jul 13, 2010)

This is Takkle, I am new to the site, I have to keep plenty of shells because those Dove are some hard rascuals to bring down! However, I enjoy the challenge and look forward to helping out the local sporting goods store with having to carry extra shells for a fun day in the field!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 13, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> 15 shells.......





Muygrande said:


> "I" would even pay a dollar to see that! I couldn't do it in South America! I doubt unless you're shooting them setting wings into a sandy shored water hole you can either!
> Love the comedic value though!!



What, you don't have any power lines where you live?

If they bunch up, sometimes 12 shells is enough.


----------



## zzweims (Jul 13, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> What, you don't have any power lines where you live?
> 
> If they bunch up, sometimes 12 shells is enough.



Last year, my shoot was winding down.  Everyone was up at the barn having a cold one except for one guy.  A lone dove landed on the power line and he blasted the snot out of it.  When he joined us, we didn't give him a hard time---we just informed him of the new law that states "a mourning dove must be in flight to be considered a legal kill."  Even had a former GW citing codes, fines, and violations.  When the shooter showed up the next day, he was PO'd and bleary eyed.  He had stayed up all night trying to find info on the 'new law.'

BTW, I hope y'all have your 2010 dove tags!

Aline


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 14, 2010)

zzweims said:


> Last year, my shoot was winding down.  Everyone was up at the barn having a cold one except for one guy.  A lone dove landed on the power line and he blasted the snot out of it.  When he joined us, we didn't give him a hard time---we just informed him of the new law that states "a mourning dove must be in flight to be considered a legal kill."  Even had a former GW citing codes, fines, and violations.  When the shooter showed up the next day, he was PO'd and bleary eyed.  He had stayed up all night trying to find info on the 'new law.'
> 
> BTW, I hope y'all have your 2010 dove tags!
> 
> Aline



It takes years of practice to learn to hit them the micro-second before their feet hit the wire.


----------



## Muygrande (Jul 14, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> What, you don't have any power lines where you live?
> 
> If they bunch up, sometimes 12 shells is enough.



You know I forgot about that method! Been a long time since I've even considered it!

My buddy's grand daddy used to get 3 shells a day to kill nirds with sometimes he'd kill 25-30 a day with them 3 bullets!
I asked him how in the world, they don't bunch up like starlings?
He said he plows a furrow in a field and fills the furrow with cracked corn, chicken feed whatever he could find and could get dinner from that row at least 3 times a week, by laying down and waiting for 'em!!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Jul 14, 2010)

atleast 5. takes abt a box to knock off the rust!


----------



## Sam H (Jul 15, 2010)

Three/four boxes and pray for I got it that day....Ic/m....7.5/8....depending on wind/distance


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 15, 2010)

Muygrande said:


> You know I forgot about that method! Been a long time since I've even considered it!
> 
> My buddy's grand daddy used to get 3 shells a day to kill nirds with sometimes he'd kill 25-30 a day with them 3 bullets!
> I asked him how in the world, they don't bunch up like starlings?
> He said he plows a furrow in a field and fills the furrow with cracked corn, chicken feed whatever he could find and could get dinner from that row at least 3 times a week, by laying down and waiting for 'em!!



Muy, I've heard stories like that from my grand father.  Plow a furrow, and fill it with corn.  A full choke and some 7.5's:  then supper!

I take 2 to 3 boxes of 8's.  I shoot with a Trulock IC.


----------



## iq_52 (Jul 15, 2010)

I normally just leave a case in the truck. I just fill it back up after I go to get ready for the next time.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 15, 2010)

Best shooting advice I ever had on doves was "If you can see color on a dove (the subtle blues and tan and greys) he is close enough to shoot, but if he looks black or dark, he is too far!  leave him alone and he'll likely come back closer for someone."
I can hardly hit the ground with my hat now but haven't shot doves in a long time, so what do I know.  Good shooting to you all.


----------



## BFifer (Jul 15, 2010)

Bring 3 boxes of 8s and your covered. As far as choke, I overkill with a modified just to see whether I'm on or not. You'll knock 'em out further than you think. Guys I hunt with yell at me to shoot I/C and they hit 80% and up... I hit about the same %, so at some pt, it's clearly preference. If you're unsure, bring I/C and Mod... see what works. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## countryplayboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Muy Grande, 15 birds with 15 shells in South America  is a piece of cake. I shot 27 birds in a row without missing and ended up stopping at 1,000 birds with 48 boxes in one morning of shooting! That was with a 20 gauge Benelli Montefeltro using I/C shooting in sunflowers. Saludos a Los Chanares!!!!!!!!


----------

